# Guide - only channels i get



## David B Gregory (Feb 26, 2018)

Is there an option on the bolt using Xfinity cable card to set the guide to only authorized channels. 
I suppose one option would be to go to favorites and check only those i get, but that is a PIA.
When i had DTV there was a guide option for only channels i get. I see channels and then when changing to them i get unauthorized now.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

David B Gregory said:


> Is there an option on the bolt using Xfinity cable card to set the guide to only authorized channels.
> I suppose one option would be to go to favorites and check only those i get, but that is a PIA.
> When i had DTV there was a guide option for only channels i get. I see channels and then when changing to them i get unauthorized now.


When in the guide, hit "A". The option for just checked channels is "My Channels". If it's set to "ALL" you get everything.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

David B Gregory said:


> Is there an option on the bolt using Xfinity cable card to set the guide to only authorized channels.
> I suppose one option would be to go to favorites and check only those i get, but that is a PIA.
> When i had DTV there was a guide option for only channels i get. I see channels and then when changing to them i get unauthorized now.


You can set the guide to three different levels. All channels, My Channels (channels you receive and want in the guide and Favorite Channels. You have to set up the latter two levels by going to channels in settings and check the channels you receive and want and giving a thumbs up for favorites. This obviously is more cumbersome than the DTV option.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

David B Gregory said:


> I suppose one option would be to go to favorites and check only those i get, but that is a PIA.


With TE4/Mira, TiVo added that Favorites list. It is not normal to display channels that are unavailable unless your cable pairing is messed up, your provider has messed up your account, or you selected premium channels during setup and you're not supposed to received them.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> With TE4/Mira, TiVo added that Favorites list. It is not normal to display channels that are unavailable unless your cable pairing is messed up, your provider has messed up your account, or you selected premium channels during setup and you're not supposed to received them.


I see a ton of channels I don't get with fios. The cable card just maps the channels, it doesn't detect if you get them or not.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> I see a ton of channels I don't get with fios. The cable card just maps the channels, it doesn't detect if you get them or not.


That sucks. But I probably spend 10 minutes after a Guided Setup with channel settings for checked, unchecked and favorites. New channels usually have a message. I can't understand why TE4 has a separate menu for favorites. I get 400 channels in my list, 50 checked, and 20 favorites.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> I see a ton of channels I don't get with fios. The cable card just maps the channels, it doesn't detect if you get them or not.


same with Mediacom. So I had to go through the channel list and remove all the ones I dont get


----------



## Emacee (Dec 15, 2000)

Go to: Tivo Central > Settings & Messages > Channel Settings > Channel List.
Use the up and down arrows to move through the list. Use the Select button to select channels you want (or unselect channels selected automatically during Guided Set-up). You can unselect channels you don't receive and those you don't want (i.e., foreign language, home shopping, religion, political views you don't agree with....). 
Use the green Thumbs Up button to make a selected channel a Favorite; the red Thumbs Down button removes a favorite.
Unselected channnels will appear when you choose ALL in the program guide.


----------



## global_dev (Mar 15, 2010)

i know fios will provide a list of the channels in your package online. 

i use that to go through the channel list and remove the one i dont get or want. 

way quicker than removing the channel from the guide.


----------

